# Flowmasters



## JohnnyB4439 (Feb 1, 2007)

I was looking for exhaust to get for my 2004 GTO and I came across these Flowmasters? Deal or Dud?

http://www.lmperformance.com/15596/43.html


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

$500. isn't bad for a cat back system. I have Flowmaster Deltas on my Goat and love 'em.:cool


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a Flowmaster Cat back on my 05,, they are great, but don't forget. you will need a tune after install to get the most out of it


----------



## JohnnyB4439 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, I plan to get a full tune from a buddy of mine that does it. How much power should I expect to gain?


----------



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

*flowmaster*

Dud, i have them and i don't like how they sound. I ordered a pair of hollywoods from Stainlesssteelmufflers.com in Alabama. I'll let you know how they sound.


----------



## Nice_Goat (Apr 2, 2007)

I LOVE the flowmasters that i put on my 04 goat. I actually bought that exact system. So far i havent got in trouble for having loud exhaust. yet...:cool


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i just installed flowmaster 40's this weekend. it sounds like a lion growling. i'm very happy


----------

